# In-Charm White 'Hsiao' BM/TPS x godefroyae



## abax (May 30, 2013)

var ang thong fma alba 'Sogo'. O.k., I have one in bud and have no
idea what it might look like. Did a google and found no photos. Anyone
know where I might find a picture of the bloom or have any hints as to
what it might look like.......aside from white?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 30, 2013)

White with small spots, on a not to tall a stem.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2013)

Why would it have spots if its album?


----------



## rdlsreno (May 30, 2013)

This is registered as Paph. In-Charm Cloud. 

Ramon


----------



## abax (May 31, 2013)

Thank you, Ramon! That long tag name was beginning to drive me
crazy. Eric, I'll let you know if it has small spots. Now that I have the
correct name, I can probably find a photo. I'd be happy with small spots.


----------

